# Outdoor Odor Control



## skoomaman (Mar 12, 2010)

As all of the outdoor growers are getting more and more anxious to plant i keep thinking of any possible way to lose my crop.

I have a spot where nobody ventures but it is pretty close to my backyard and those of others, and with my approx 15 plants there i know there will be a very dank odor and i dont want any curious neighboors bushwacking my crop or worse reporting it because of smell(What happens if its reported?Investigation?).

Is there any way to mask/control the odor given off?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 12, 2010)

If it gets reported you might have some company showing up...and if they investigate it their more than likely gonna have a warrent....if some one reports it..I'd be out there in a heart beat chopping it down

SO you could plant some strong cilantro and other herbs that will mask the smell...


how close is your closest neighbor? do people walk through your place often? (trespassers, friends)


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 12, 2010)

HI,

I dunno bud...  Last year I had ONE plant in a pot on my patio and although it's out of sight to my neighbors that was one STINKY plant.  I could be across the yard and I'd catch a nice whiff especially on a day with a gentle breeze in the air...

:holysheep:

So for that many plants in a patch I'd really think through the location if it's close to your neighbors or if your meter reader, etc. will come within a nostril's reach especially during the last month or so.  I'm not putting any outside this year becuz I just don't need the paranoia and the nightmare to me would be LE coming to investigate a plant on my patio courtesy of a tip :hubba: and then that leading to discovering my indoor marijuana horticulture hobby...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyhoo...    I'd do some research on companion plants that mask the odor but I think a patch of a dozen or so really dank plants could be smelled within 50 feet in a field of cilantro but I might be wrong.  I hope everything goes well...

Peace!​


----------



## skoomaman (Mar 12, 2010)

lol yeah so cilantro is really all i can do.

The area is quite large and nobody walks through it because it is too densely bushed. 

Also if there was a tip and old Bill shows up with a warrant, surely they will ask around but lol i would have no idea what they are talking about. And i have never grown indoors nor would i have anything incriminating to make them suspect me.

I did however grow last summer in the same spot and the plant florished and was very healthy, grew to 1.3m. But only yielded an Oz because it was my first grow and i used miracle grow(hehe mistake, this time im using earthjuice)


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2010)

I do alot of gardening, indoors, outdoors......weed, veggies, fruit, herbs, flowers, and pretty much anything you'd find in landscaping and I have never found a plant that would mask the smell of naturally growing weed (and I've been looking for years).
An additional thought you might want to ponder is, if your growing on your own land and you get caught the cops can and in most cases will confiscate your home and everything in it or on the property (at least in the U.S.) Forfietures are on the rise nationaly, local governments are useing it to supplement thier bugetary shortfalls.
   If you find something that works let the rest of us know, I'm sure the outdoor growers would love to know.
   Take care, be safe.


----------

